# How to design the perfect breeding rabbit hutch?



## savingdogs

So I've had rabbits before, but I'm getting these new really cool ones for breeding and before I just had singles as pets. Hubby is custom building me some hutches, actually a long bank of hutches. We will have two bucks and two does. We are thinking one large space per each, perhaps the bucks having a little less space since they won't be sharing the space like the does will with their babies. So we were going to put the smaller spots on either end so the bucks are not too close together and they can see one doe.

What features would you like to see in a breeding arrangement if you could design one or what do you like about your current design. In particular, I need him to design me nesting boxes. My hubby is a recycler/collector/innovator type so if I give him the idea, he will probably find something here to make it for me! 

I also would like to know what features about your rabbit housing help make it easy to clean and DRY (I live in the Pacific Northwest rain forest climate). 

Finally, we have a lot of forest space with wild bunnies thriving on it. We'd like to make an outdoor area for them to get out and exercise occasionally but are worried about them burrowing out. Has anyone made a tractor or outdoor enclosure for their bunnies? 

Thanks in advance for your help, I've very excited to be joining the rabbit owners again soon!


----------



## Cargo

Here is a link to plans : http://www.raising-rabbits.com/rabbit-hutch.html
Just add roof and walls on 3 sides and a roll-up flap on the front for nasty weather.
Use all wire cages and hang them from chains. Keep at least 3" of space between the cage and walls, legs, etc. Solid urine guards all around the bottoms. Males like to spray urine like a cat. Those will also keep the kits in the cage should they get out while young.
Keep them shallow so you can reach into the back and grab a rabbit.
I like my doors as big as possible. 12x12 minimum. Plan now for feeders and watering setup.
Stacking them 2 high will save you floor space.

Get this book: Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits


----------



## savingdogs

Thanks for the link, what a wealth of information. Do you use those hanging cages? Do you think my males will spray on the female through the cage or on the kits?


----------



## Cargo

Hanging cages are the only way to go. So much cleaner and healthier.
My males seems to spray in all directions even up.


----------



## Bossroo

That setup with PVC is not UV resistant, so it will become brittle and shatter in a year or two especially with the weight of the cages + daily movement of the rabbits. Buying those cages as shown is the quickest way to go broke. Much better to hang all wire cages that you build yourself from the rafters of a shed or barn or some roof stucture that you build using heavy gage wire or light chains.


----------



## savingdogs

That sounds interesting Boss roo, do you have any pictures?


----------



## Cargo

Use the Gray Electrical PVC it is UV rated.

Hanging cages:
http://www.ephiny.net/hangingcages.php


----------



## Bossroo

I don't have any photos of my setup as I sold my place several years ago. I built the cages for my NZW, Cal, and Fremish Giant rabbits very similar to what Cargo has posted.  My cages I made 24"W x 36"L x 24"H. the sides and top I used 1"x 2" and the floor 1/2" x 1". The floor tends to be kind of bouncy so I used  2 heavy gauge wires (10" in from the front/ back )stretched along the bottoms of the bank of cages to stiffen the floor considerably. I used those steel "T" posts with one end cut off to width of the cages as anchoring points for the heavy guage wire. Then I used "J" clips to attach the wires to the floor after I streatched those wires as hard as I could taught streatch them.           PM me if you need some more ideas or clarrification.  I am currently renting a small house in Battle Ground.


----------



## savingdogs

Heh, you are my neighbor then. We just moved from BG two years ago. We used to live right in town by Chief and Captain.
Bossroo is such a funny name, I love it! You must have chickens too? My hubby is actually the builder/designer here, I'm just collecting the ideas for him.


----------

